# Plant ID



## eclipse1379 (Oct 7, 2009)

I picked this up at a local garden center a few months ago but the workers didn't know what it was. Can someone tell me what it is?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

_Tradescantia rhoeo-spathacea nana variegata_, "Variegated Dwarf Oyster Plant"

Glad to see you have it up out of the substrate a little--they don't like wet roots. You'll need good ventilation/air movement, as the leaves don't want to stay wet. That being said, they love humidity and mild temps--and the reproduce fast!


----------



## eclipse1379 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info! It came in a 10in pot and had about 8-10 'shoots'. The plant in the picture is in a 3in pot with the roots wraped in long sphag.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

The rest of the plant should make a good house plant. They tolerate low light, just remember to water a couple of times a week.


----------

